# changing draw length do i need new string and cables?



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

No need to change strings and cables.

Sent directly from my thoughts using tinfoil antennas and a stainless mixing bowl helmet.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

No need for that just change module and draw stop if it has one to match the cam module......


----------



## NCBowhuntn93 (Sep 6, 2013)

It doesn't have a draw stop. Do I just need to to re twist my strings to get my bow back to its specs after changing cam? Thanks for helping yall


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

NCBowhuntn93 said:


> It doesn't have a draw stop. Do I just need to to re twist my strings to get my bow back to its specs after changing cam? Thanks for helping yall


Ok I see it is draw length specific cam then im not sure , somebody with one will chime in one who knows.


----------



## NCBowhuntn93 (Sep 6, 2013)

yea thanks for helping any ways. Does anybody know if I have to get new strings and cables if im gunna replace the cam to make it longer?


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

You should not have to change the strings and/or cables, just the draw length module. It uses the same length strings/cables for draw lengths between 26 and 31.5 inches. 

You probably will have to adjust the strings and/or cables to get the perfect drawlength if the new module is 1/8 to 1/4 inch off what you want. Twisting/untwisting the strings and cables is how you fine tune the draw length for in-between module lengths.

You will benefit from reading Nuts & Bolts tuning guide, particularly the section about setting up your bow and adjusting draw length. You will need a bow press to do most of it, and a draw board to actually measure what you change.

Go


----------



## NCBowhuntn93 (Sep 6, 2013)

sounds good tome thanks for the information and help


----------



## NCBowhuntn93 (Sep 6, 2013)

Change the cam out it was a little tricky but not to bad thanks for help yall!!


----------

